# Cesar Cigars first ratings are in



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

We are very pleased to post our first ratings...


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

Whoa! Congrats. I want to try all asap!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Chad202 said:


> Whoa! Congrats. I want to try all asap!


I will be out there in January. Hopefully we will get into Old Virginia Tobacco and Signature while I'm there... Will try to hookup with you and have a smoke...


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sounds great! Look forward to that.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Great ratings Andy!!! Looking forward to reviewing the ones you sent this week, they are acclimating nicely in my humidor right now...


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats Andy, get yourself over to the UK next!!


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I will be out there in January. Hopefully we will get into Old Virginia Tobacco and Signature while I'm there... Will try to hookup with you and have a smoke...


Please let us know when you're out this way. OVTC are some good people. I think they were one of the first retailers to carry Fratello, which seems to be doing pretty well now.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow! How do I get my hands on those? Any distribution in Houston? Should I ask my B&M (Serious Cigars) to stock them?


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome looks like I'm in for a treat. Mines working its way down to 65% in the humi now. Maybe this weekend it will burn!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Indy-hp said:


> Wow! How do I get my hands on those? Any distribution in Houston? Should I ask my B&M (Serious Cigars) to stock them?


Coming to Texas soon, but for now, you can call Captain Hunt Tobacconist at 619-232-2938. Ask for Harry and tell him you know me... He will ship to you.


----------



## llappen (Jul 24, 2014)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Coming to Texas soon, but for now, you can call Captain Hunt Tobacconist at 619-232-2938. Ask for Harry and tell him you know me... He will ship to you.


Have they hit South Carolina Yet?


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I was hoping to get to sample mine today, but didn't have the time to sit down and give it the attention it needed. Definitely will get it done by Saturday (the day I have the most time to just relax and enjoy a cigar like it's supposed to be.) Hoping Wednesday finds the time, will be a nice way to unwind half way through the week. Also interested in that No. 3 now. :nod:


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Coming to Texas soon, but for now, you can call Captain Hunt Tobacconist at 619-232-2938. Ask for Harry and tell him you know me... He will ship to you.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

llappen said:


> Have they hit South Carolina Yet?


Talking to reps in that area. Hope to get someone in that area soon.


----------



## Will46r (Oct 23, 2014)

Congratulations! Hope to grab one when they're available locally or the interwebz


----------



## cameradude (Sep 28, 2014)

Congratulations on the rave reviews Andy, well deserved and well earned! I'll keep my eyes peeled for one of your cigars as I travel since they are not in Oklahoma right now. Hoping to give them a try some day.


----------

